# Good cafés in Slovenia?



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi all, we're just leaving for a vacation to Slovenia, could anyone chime in with some tips on where to go for a good coffee in Ljubljana and the west part of the country? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Maybe @Gaius?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I've found a third wave café called Čokl, will give it a try.

Meanwhile, this is how I make drip in the camp while it is raining


----------



## martinprogrammer (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi, I just bought a place in the west of Slovenia, next to the Italian border. You can find good coffee in Nova Gorica. Very friendly people!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

We were in Solkan just yesterday, climbing the Sabotin mountain 

The communist flag near the ruins of the St. Valentino church was a real shock...


----------



## Gjay (Jan 16, 2017)

HI, hope I'm not late)

Have you reached Ljubljana yet? We were there two weeks ago)

I would definitely recommend Ziferblat, it's was an awesome experience! They serve good coffee, and! you can prepare coffee yourself, just the way you like it. Moreover, you can meet nice people there from all over the world or communicate with very friendly staff. Keep in mind, you will pay for the time you spend there and not for what you will eat or drink!



> You can find good coffee in Nova Gorica. Very friendly people!


As for Nova Gorica, we liked their Cafe Gallus, lively atmosphere and great choice of craft beer (a bit off-topic, but, just in case you're wondering














)

Enjoy your travel!!!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi, thanks a lot! We've been there just yesterday, today we're already at Brezje near Kranj, we did visit the Čokl, it was a bit crowds but ok,I had a good chat with the barista and bought some Colombia beans he roasted on Tuesday so really nice


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Have a look at cat caffe in Ljubliana , and enjoy your trip

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place/Cat+Caffe+Ljubljana/@46.044418,14.506792,15z/data=!4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0x2271f0d4c10f6d52!8m2!3d46.044418!4d14.506792


----------



## Gaius (Feb 10, 2017)

Stanic said:


> Maybe @Gaius?


Ahhh shit, sorry mate, i kind of missed that notification and was so busy this week that i wasn't really checking out forum.

I presume i am too late but nonetheless there is a http://www.mg-lj.si/en/visit/1263/moderna-coffee-shop/ which in fact is now days the only cafe i would go to for a really great cup of coffee.

There are a few good cafes in town but as a coffee geek and enthusiast i dont really find it satisfying enough.

There is a tiny tiny new place which is run (i believe) by a colombian bloke, he has a K30 and GS3 in spot big as a small toilette, havent tried it yet.

You liked Slovenia?

@martinprogrammer you bought a place in Nova Gorica? Hehehe, nice


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Hey, no problem at all, I think these tips will be very useful for a next visit and to other forum members as well.

I've been to Slovenia before, climbed the Triglav then, this time we made couple of trips around the country but not too hard coz we had our doggy with us. We both love Slovenia, it is an ideal combination of environment and society for us, actually not too different from Slovakia but with the sea and more karst (kras) bedrock, so the geomorphology is more attractive. Roads are very good and the fuel is cheaper than in Slovakia. We had lot of fun driving from Tolmin to Tolminske Ravne









I'll post few pictures when I finish editing them.


----------



## Gaius (Feb 10, 2017)

Looking forward!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

so just to round up the trip, here are some pictures from Slovenia..we had a great time

a karst abyss behind the camp Pivka jama









table below the Snežnik mountain









view from the Sabotin mountain

















at the Tolminske Ravne mountain settlement


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

in Ljubljana

















at the Velika Planina









at the Zaplata


----------

